# Dog heat



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

My female has just started bleeding today or no earlier than last night but I'm curious has to how long will she bleed and how long to keep her completely isolated in the house until she is no longer fertile b/c I don't want any accidents with her.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

They are all a lil bit different. Typically a week into two.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think they could get pregnant even when not actively bleeding and it could be three weeks? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is Your Dog in Heat? - Estrous Cycles in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals

The first heat is often different from the rest. My girl bled throughout her entire first cycle, all three weeks of it. Her second was more like it describes on the site I linked. The second stage (average a week after the start of bleeding) is when she's ovulating and receptive to males though she'll be attractive to them throughout the entire heat.

Chlorophyll supplements can help mask her scent in her urine if you're concerned with her attracting neighborhood males to your yard. I haven't used them personally though so I can't speak to their effectiveness.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

An average heat is 3 weeks. Most of the time they bleed a week then 2nd week they dont and are the most fertile. Third week they bleed. Not all are the same though some can have silent heats some can also bleed the entire time. Some heats last 1 week some last up to 6 weeks. Shell be back in heat typically 6 to 9 (not all some as little as 3 mo. And some as long as 15 mo.) months after her previous ovulation. Generally go by the starting day of the last heat. All females have the potential to get pregnant whether coming in, fertile week, or going out it is less likely during first or third week but is possible.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That is my experience also msk... My main point was that all females are different...slightly..ha ha


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanx for the info everyone. She is 14 months and this is her first heat unless I missed the first one which I doubt since I was looking for it. I guess we are defiantly on high alert until this passes.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My female was like 15 mo when she had her first and it was 3 weeks long as well. Typically once the bleeding stops and changes to a light pink/yellow that is the fertile stage. Just keep doing what you are doing and keep and eye on her when she is outside


----------



## Lilypie (Dec 29, 2015)

*Heat and Breeding*

I have a 10 month old bluenose who is currently iin her 1st heat...I am considering breeding her in her 2nd....any advise?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my advice is to never breed a bluenose. the label is a reference used for a "mutt" or a dog of unknown lineage. apbt is not a bluenose..rednose....or any other color thing. only well bred, pure bred, registered working dogs should be bred and all else should be spayed and neutered. breeding should be left to those who don't need advice on breeding and know exactly what they are breeding. pet quality dogs can be obtained at any shelter in the united states, your job is to not breed and give those dogs a chance at life


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:clap::clap::goodpost::clap::clap:

Well stated Dave.


----------

